# What 'feelings' do you get when broody



## wwchix

I mean, how can we tell we're broody.

For me, I get a strange sort of aching in my tummy. I'm not going to be cliché and say its my womb (although I do joke to my OH that my womb hurts when round babys etc :haha:). Its sort of like, a horrible butterflies. Like butterflies in your tummy is usually a nice thing, but this feels horrible, like a longing.

I also get a weird feeling in my throat sometimes which is strange.

But yeah, other than the thoughts, what happens in your body to 'make' you feel broody?


----------



## vikster

I don't get a feeling in my body but I just have babies on my brain 24/7 which I can't switch off. It also means that I start daydreaming about different scenarios; telling the family, shopping for things, doing the nursery, the labour etc. I can't wait to be ttc! Xx


----------



## mrs_park

I start thinking about when my LO was tiny and cry. I can't wait to have a squishy little newborn :cloud9:


----------



## Cat lady

I cry at babies, obem - gets me every week! Every time somebody announces a pregnancy I am abit jealous! The weekend just gone, I was watching reruns of Gavin and Stacy on Gold channel and one was where Nessa gave birth, it wasnt particularly magical and there was more unrealistic grunting going on than in an Eastenders birth, but when she held that baby for the first time, it took me right back to when I gave birth and it made me cry!!
Then I had a few tears later on when Gavin and Stacy find out he has a low sperm coun and probably couldnt have children and then when they did fall pregnant naturally and she has a whole box of +ve tests - couldnt stop the tears!
I think thats me broody!
xxx


----------



## angiepie

I can't recall getting physical symptoms, other than shaking, coz it makes me really upset every now and again. Sometimes I get really sensitive and cry, too. But mainly, it's an emotion for me. I get really moody, upset, sometimes feel like giving up; I even get angry sometimes coz it's just not fair how I can't help feeling this way [believe me, I wish I could switch it off, wait happily, and have one when we've got a lot more money]. It does make me really sensitive, as I said, and that makes me snappy, bitchy and I get upset whenever I see/read/hear something baby related. My poor OH.


----------



## star_faces

I'm with you wwchix, its like an empty hunger. I get it mainly when I think about having a baby too much, like if I let myself wonder into the baby department or look up nursery furniture on the internet. Basically when I imagine myself as a mother holding a little baby and caring for it. I don't really feel it when looking at other peoples babies, thier beautiful and everything but that just makes me cry (later) its not the longing feeling. I get the throat thing too but that's just when I'm trying not to cry. 
I didn't realise its not the same for everybody .... I guess were all a lot the same and a little different


----------



## keri 01

I feel emotional when i see newborns or pregnant people. I just cant wait till we have our baby x x x


----------



## keri 01

vikster said:


> . It also means that I start daydreaming about different scenarios; telling the family, shopping for things, doing the nursery, the labour etc. I can't wait to be ttc! Xx

I do that too:haha:I've planned it all x


----------



## creamnshugar

i find myself getting angry. My husband likes to make jokes everytime i dont feel well and say " well maybe you are pregnant" which he knows is not true because he wont come near me without protection!!! So i convinced him to start TTC #3 in june and just waiting until then is killing me. I also work in the maternity ward in our local hospital. Talk about a slap in the face! Plus so many of the ladies i work with are TTC or pregnant. I also get online and look up all sorts of baby room decor and clothing even going as far as putting them in a "shopping bag" online lol then feeling bad when i have to remove them. Baby brain really is a REAL thing! lol


----------



## LockandKey

for me it is the following

-"OMG I want another baby NOW!!!!"
-"I want to be pregnant again NOW"
-Then I stare at things online for a new nursery for a while
-then think about names I like
-then often I shamelessly get jealous over people who are currently pregnant or just had new borns :blush:


----------



## wwchix

I still get all these thoughts you ladies are saying too! :) I just get mean physical feelings too :( haha

Keep em coming!

xx


----------



## Mimi85

great topic lol! 

for me it's a bunch of mixed up emotions. I also get the physical feeling of butterflies in tummy, but more like a worried feeling. I get this mostly when I think Ill never be in TTC, that something will happen and I won't be able to have children. I often get angry that its not my turn, I try not to but I do get jealous at friend's pregnancies, and whenever I see babies, I get all mushy... What makes me even more broody is looking at the other sections on BnB, like the baby club and bump photos. I often get bump envy :blush: if I had a dream related to babies or pregnancy, I wake up super broody and I usually end up crying. :(


----------



## I Love Lucy

I don't get any specific feelings in my body that make me broody but when I am broody I usually feel sad/depressed and usually end up crying. Broodiness for me often results in me feeling like I'm never going to have kids because of various reasons.


----------



## thestarsfall

I feel like I am broody 24/7 so I dunno, lol. But when I am feeling especially so is when I am all bloated (I get bloated easily as I think I have IBS) and then I walk around and stick my stomach out more and not try to hide the bloat at all and look at myself in the mirror and make it look like I am pregnant. And I get all baby-talky whenever cute things are around. And I carry my cat like a baby, which she hates...lol. 

I also feel really bad because I feel like I can't be happy for other people who are pregnant but I need to be because it's a courteous thing to do and wish them congrats but secretly I am like "I WANT"


----------



## MindUtopia

This might sound kinda crazy, but I actually get the feeling of longing to hold a baby in my arms. Like sometimes we are just sitting on the couch and I feel like something is missing, that there should be a baby there with us. I also just sorta out of the corner of my eye can see the way our room will be arranged when baby arrives, where the cot will be next to our bed, etc. It's almost like it's all there and then I turn quickly and it's not. Hopefully that doesn't sound too nuts. Generally, it's just a feeling for me that something is missing. My friend said that before she had her first, she became really aware of all the empty, quiet, lonely time she had and how that time/space would become fuller after she gave birth. I feel that way too a lot. And I think so does my husband. We talk all the time about how we would do things differently with our weekends or fun activities we could add into our days if we had a child.


----------



## Stephytiggs

Particilarly when I see a brand new baby or when a friend or aquaintance announces a pregancy or birth I get a feeling of complete heart break and frustration and I spend a while just holding back tears...


----------



## Amanda.

I can say i have felt the kick to the gut about babies, but most of the time it only about women who can't or don't take care of there kids. I have a cousin that got prego when she was 17 and her mom is now raising her son... That gets me hard. Then there is my OH's sister who has 2 kids, smokes and drinks lives in horrible conditions, always fighting with the baby daddies, always asking us for money, and she just found out she prego again! :dohh: Times like this is when it really hurts, when i see women with their lives together having babies I'm ok. I just think someday that will be me and I can deal, but when its girls and people that don't have their lives together that it hurts. All i can think about is that i could be soo much better, I want more for my life and my children to get prego now. it just hard to wait when every one around you seam to be having more and more babies with out thinking long turn. It feels like a hard kick to the stomach. :cry:


----------

